# Wild Spellcraft: Minor Mishap, what about others?



## Glacialis (Dec 2, 2003)

Where would spells meant to trigger Major and Wild mishaps be placed? On the lowest level that triggers that type of surge?


----------



## RangerWickett (Dec 2, 2003)

I would agree with that, yes.  But if the spells are that high level, you might want to give them a modest duration, range, etc., to give you some flexibility (even if it is random flexibility).  Maybe a major mishap spell could be 8th level and cause three different random effects.  I haven't thought about it much recently.


----------



## Glacialis (Dec 2, 2003)

Now that's scary. Let's just call it "Chaos Bomb" and have everyone in the area mishap just because .

To trigger a one-time mishap ala Minor Mishap, maybe one or two levels less? If Major mishaps are 4th-7th, 3rd level spell Major Mishap. For a Wild mishap, which is normally 8th and 9th level spells, a 7th level spell slot seems a bit much. 5th? Too weak, since some of those effects are very powerful, but it _seems_ such a waste of a 6th level slot, even though that's where I think it should go.

Some modifications for the higher level mishap spells to make them useful could be as you said, multiple mishaps. Or one mishap per round for X rounds, centered on a person or object (saving throw). One mishap _per target_ in an area (yeowch)...nasty things like that.

I'm contemplating making one spell per spell level of this nature, and a feat to allow a wild spellcaster to spontaneously convert a spell of the appropriate level to a mishap spell of the same level. Will post (more complete) ideas in the next day or two.


----------



## Glacialis (Dec 6, 2003)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> I haven't thought about it much recently.




And Wild Spellcraft is still #9 on RPGNow.com's Best Sellers list


----------

